

Snowden's temporary asylum status expires in Russia - martin_
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-28586840

======
cpeterso
How does Snowden spend his days In limbo? Where does he live and who pays for
his living expenses?

~~~
wavefunction
If only there were some website where you could type these questions in and
find out...

He has a job doing tech-support which I assume pays for some of his expenses,
he also has people who have donated money to his support.

~~~
adamnemecek
Idk how I would respond if I called tech support and was connected to Edward
Snowden.

~~~
lisper
I know exactly how I'd respond: I would thank him for doing a great service to
humanity, and then I'd ask him whatever tech support question I had. And I'd
be thinking to myself that I won the tech support lottery, because I'm pretty
sure Ed Snowden knows more about tech than your average support person.

~~~
adamnemecek
I mean sure, but just the very concept is kind of strange and somewhat
entertaining (and also sad).

------
Istof
I wonder why this submission is falling so fast from the front page yet still
getting upvotes?

~~~
RivieraKid
AFAIK some keywords, such as NSA and perhaps Snowden cause this.

~~~
teawithcarl
My trust in HN has dropped significantly since this censorship became so
comprehensive.

~~~
Istof
since I posted this comment it gained about 16 points and dropped from page 2
to page 4

------
junto
There are many in the German government that would love to give him asylum,
but they dare not risk it. Not a fear of the voting public, but the wrath of
the US.

------
Gustomaximus
Given current US/Russia relations I don't feel he has much concern about
extending this.

------
Nib
Is there any way we can help ?

~~~
bmelton
I got a spare room.

------
at-fates-hands
Considering there's still a treasure trove of documents he has yet to release,
I'm sure the Russians will be keen to keep him on the payroll until all the
documents he has are released.

~~~
marak830
Iirc he doesnt anymore, their in the hands of the newspapers.

~~~
at-fates-hands
Considering no one can confirm how many documents he took, there's no way to
say if he still has any documents in his possession.

